# Computer warning



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Just had this message flash up on my PC, do you think it's a scam?

This is Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz of the Galactic Hyperspace Planning Council. As you will no doubt be aware, the plans for development of the outlying regions of the Galaxy will require the building of a hyperspatial express route through your star system, and regrettably your planet is one of those scheduled for demolition. 

The process will take slightly less than two of your Earth minutes. 

Thank you.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah! Sent by Douglas Adams, but there was a time lag. :wink: 

Gary.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had something similar from the local council.

I shall complain to the ombudsman.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Can't they just build a bypass?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Better hold off on Christmas then!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

it has been predicted the world will end 21/12 12


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

dragabed said:


> it has been predicted the world will end 21/12 12


Oh dear, probably true then 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nah, it's another Nigerian scam.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Goodbye and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

....there is something hovering in the sky outside like a brick doesn't...... Waiting for the morning I guess.

Has anyone got a guide book please?


Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes - I am rushing my guide book into print, should be ready in a few days time.

Should make a fortune but I have a nasty feeling my plan is flawed
- can't think why.

PS

I have also advised Tom Tom of the new bypass details, but don't hold your breath - they don't cover the galaxy.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Now where did I put my towel

Ian


----------

